# Soldier playing outside :)



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

He LOVES fetch !!









To much fetch lol









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

He's so handsome!


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

~Missy~ said:


> He's so handsome!


Aw thanks !!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Cute pup! My boy is way to zoomie ridden when he is outside for such "dangerous" collars lol. You ever get poked?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

ames said:


> Cute pup! My boy is way to zoomie ridden when he is outside for such "dangerous" collars lol. You ever get poked?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Thanks ! Lol no that's jus a o cheap one I found online it's not sharp

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DinoGottiPit (Jul 4, 2013)

Wow!! he has a nice shine to him


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

He's a good looking dog.


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

RedNoseAPBT said:


> He's a good looking dog.


Thank you!! I hope he fills out more

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

DinoGottiPit said:


> Wow!! he has a nice shine to him


Thanks !

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

He is so good looking!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

*Bella*Blu* said:


> He is so good looking!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 thank you

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

